# Is it okay to leave a disc in your computer for an extended period of time?



## hkgant

By extended, I'm talking a week.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

I leave CD's in my drive for ages....I think I have had Red Alert 3 in there for several months. I don't believe it would do any harm.


----------



## smellsorange

Dropkickmurphys said:


> I leave CD's in my drive for ages....I think I have had Red Alert 3 in there for several months. I don't believe it would do any harm.



I do the same, The last case I had I had several cd-rom drives in it and I just left my most often used game disk in them, months and months, never had an issue.  I bought this 10 bay case I have now with the intentions of doing similar, I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## CarlC

I leave them in for consoles but for PCs i take them out, I`ve heard that leaving discs in gets them scratched.


----------



## sshaggy

I have also heard that leaving cd in drives makes them heat up with the computer, and creates disc read error. Beside leaving disk in the drive increase the boot up time if you boot up media is set to optical drive.


----------



## chrisalv14

it wont do any harm but if your pc is reading the disc
 then it can mess up the cd with rainbow colour stuff
it looks like a illusion...


----------



## smellsorange

sshaggy said:


> I have also heard that leaving cd in drives makes them heat up with the computer, and creates disc read error. Beside leaving disk in the drive increase the boot up time if you boot up media is set to optical drive.



need more fans!


----------



## kobaj

Throw in my 2cents. I used to leave CDs in the drive, but then one day I sold my pc...and Tribes Vengeance went with it >.<, I now take out all CDs when Im done.


----------



## smellsorange

I still play tribes 2


----------



## hkgant

Hmmm. Interesting. I s'pose if I don't have the disc constantly in a fully spinned up state it won't matter so much. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Gooberman

Lol, i've had 1 of my games in disk drive since December.


----------



## hkgant

Swweet as lol. I'm trying to install XP in a virtal machine on my PPC Mac using Q Emulator and it's taking its sweet time (days and days).


----------



## Midna

hkgant said:


> By extended, I'm talking a week.




Yes, oh course, but why would you need to?


----------



## hkgant

Read the post above yours.


----------

